# Question for Tommy



## Benji

What is the but length on the 10' 1 to 4 oz casting and does it have a trigger seat. If no trigger now would the new generation rod have one when they come out?


----------



## Tommy

Benji said:


> What is the but length on the 10' 1 to 4 oz casting and does it have a trigger seat. If no trigger now would the new generation rod have one when they come out?


25.5 to center of seat. the 10' does not have a trigger. The factory rods (with the exception of the 8-12) do not have the trigger seats, I have to please the masses... 

Tommy


----------



## Benji

Thank you so much


----------

